# V3 Supercharging - why the slow roll?



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

250KW charging.  Love it. Big news early this year. But are there more than 2 or 3 locations that have this upgrade? Seems like a very slow rollout. 

Anyone hear of any issues or concerns causing the slow roll? Or is this the plan all along?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

$$


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> $$


I think you overlooked $$$$!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I suspect that there's a lot of "We do too" going on. Everyone has to have the biggest and best, even though there really isn't much that uses it.
I also suspect that there's some technical items still being fine tuned in the system as well. While everyone seems to think you can get 350kW out of a standard wall plug, multi-megawatt grid connections take a little work.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I’d imagine the areas that these are needed at are not as prevalent as thought. Having a charge session take 20min instead of 30 is nice, but the cost doesn’t gain you much in sales or marketing.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Having a charge session take 20min instead of 30 is nice


It is an important step though. It's getting us ever closer to parity with a visit to a gas station. Getting more experience and data from these higher-power chargers will help Tesla plan even greater rates in the future. When charging is within 5-10 minutes of the time it takes to fill up with gas, then the last advantage of combustion cars will be gone, and EV adoption will absolutely skyrocket.



shareef777 said:


> I'd imagine the areas that these are needed at are not as prevalent as thought.


None of the older S & X can take advantage of the greater rates. But these high-power chargers are going to be critical for wide adoption of a 500+ mile range cybertruck.


----------



## potatoee (Aug 26, 2018)

Don't misunderstand me, I love saving time at a SC. If however I was to prioritize things, I would put proving in higher and higher charging rates and allowing it to mature ahead of any massive deployment of it. In other words, i don't think there's strategic value in a massive deployment when compared to a limited deployment

I have no idea how much a V3 station costs compared to V2 but as far as I'm concerned, getting as many superchargers deployed as rapidly as possible (regardless of the flavor of SC) with minimal financial risk to Tesla and minimal impact on the fleet is the highest priority.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

potatoee said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I love saving time at a SC. If however I was to prioritize things, I would put proving in higher and higher charging rates and allowing it to mature ahead of any massive deployment of it. In other words, i don't think there's strategic value in a massive deployment when compared to a limited deployment
> 
> I have no idea how much a V3 station costs compared to V2 but as far as I'm concerned, getting as many superchargers deployed as rapidly as possible (regardless of the flavor of SC) with minimal financial risk to Tesla and minimal impact on the fleet is the highest priority.


I'd agree... There are some on the 'future' map where I travel that have been bumped from one year to the next (since about 2015) and would be happy if one of the original 120kw versions was there vs nothing.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Looks like three new 250kW sites just opened today, plus two others opened in the past week. There are also a decent number of 250kW sites at the permit or construction phase. However, the majority of new installs are definitely still either 150kW or 72kW. 
https://supercharge.info


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> It is an important step though. It's getting us ever closer to parity with a visit to a gas station. Getting more experience and data from these higher-power chargers will help Tesla plan even greater rates in the future. When charging is within 5-10 minutes of the time it takes to fill up with gas, then the last advantage of combustion cars will be gone, and EV adoption will absolutely skyrocket.
> 
> None of the older S & X can take advantage of the greater rates. But these high-power chargers are going to be critical for wide adoption of a 500+ mile range cybertruck.


Superchargers are still relatively far apart to ever compete with gas stations, no matter how fast they operate. The convenience of gas stations is that you'll always have one on your route (even if your route is as short as a couple miles). Closest one to my home is 10mi away, but it's in an area/direction I travel once every few months. So no matter how fast/cheap it is, I'll never really use it. Home charging will remain to be the primary charging method for a majority of the owners. Don't get me wrong, saving an hour or two on a long distance road trip would be great. Just don't think it makes that much financial sense for Tesla.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Superchargers are still relatively far apart to ever compete with gas stations


Superchargers don't compete with gas stations.

Their _existence_ allows Tesla EVs to compete with combustion vehicles.

And they don't have to be nearly as common as gas stations - as you say, most charging is done at home. There just needs to be enough to permit long distance travel.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@garsh - mostly agree - but I do think of markets where home charging is tough - like metro markets with parking on street. Need some good SC density there.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nom said:


> @garsh - mostly agree - but I do think of markets where home charging is tough - like metro markets with parking on street. Need some good SC density there.


It's still early days for EVs. Solutions for people in those situations are taking longer than ones for homeowners.

Eventually, every parking spot will have an outlet or charging station. They already do this in many places way up north so that people can plug in their engine block heaters. It wouldn't be difficult to adopt this everywhere to allow L1 or L2 charging for EVs.


----------



## Rush (Sep 22, 2019)

FRC said:


> I think you overlooked $$$$!


I was charging my Standard at a Superbcharger in NM this summer and there was a Tesla Tech that was changing out all the charging cords for new ones. I asked why and he said that they just got degraded over time. and it was policy to change them out periodically. We chatted on and I asked about the V3 Chargers, how soon more stations etc. One of the things he said was that the stations themselves were less expensive to make than the V2 stations.


----------

